# New mantis photos



## yen_saw (Oct 1, 2008)

Have more time taking photo in my bugroom since Hurricane Ike finally........

_P. paradoxa_

Subadult female












Subadult male











_Tarachodes sp._


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 1, 2008)

_Stagmomantis carolina_

This wild collected female is very "yellow", I plan to release some of her offspring in my backyard and see what is coming out of it. This species can be so colorful.











_Schizocephala bicornis _ nymphs
















Wild collected Chinese mantis adult female






Pretty good size (about 4-inches), can rival any adult Asian giant. Another species I plan to release in my backyard and see what size coming out of it.











_Statilia maculata_


----------



## Pelle (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice pictures and mantids!

I like the first Tarachodes pic


----------



## Giosan (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm in love with the Schizocephala bicornis...


----------



## Peter Clausen (Oct 2, 2008)

I vote for the _Schizocephala_ too! And what a GREAT name...and seemingly appropriate.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 2, 2008)

Wonderful pics Yen, and really nice color on the ghost!


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 2, 2008)

Giosan said:


> I'm in love with the Schizocephala bicornis...


i support that...


----------



## Rick (Oct 2, 2008)

Great pics Yen. That one looks like some kind of disney character in the face.


----------



## leviatan (Oct 2, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> i support that...


me too... Nice alien


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks all. The _Schizocephala bicornis _has funny face i agree, looks like cross-eye too ha! It is also pretty long, currently it is 7 cm, and few more molts to go. I was told the adult is 13 cm!! Will add more pics here when i have time to get more photo shooting in my bugroom.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 6, 2008)

Some pics taken this weekend. Will stop doing this due to busy schedule the coming last quater of the year.

Thesprotia graminis - last molt (male)



















































more next....


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 6, 2008)

Acromantis formosana











This large chinese mantis decided to deposit an ooth in my old idolomantis cage.






Hestiasula brunneriana

L1






L2






Adult female











Hierodula membranacea


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 6, 2008)

My subadult female P. wahlbergii is telling me she is a large crab  











Finally she settled down...phew....






Another dead Carolina male...bummer!






but she got the ooth!






Nice yellowish carolina female






A camera shy Gambian bark female  






Also my subadult B. mendica
















Enjoy....


----------



## Birdfly (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice collection of shots Yen, particularily the _T graminis_ molt sequence and the large crab :lol: well caught.


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 7, 2008)

LOL the bark mantis is like a kidbeing shy and ttrying to avoid bing seen :lol: 

*whalbergii* "I'm telling ya, i tackled one this big!!!"

That thing that molts somehow reminds me of a sypiloidea phasmid...


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 8, 2008)

Birdfly said:


> Nice collection of shots Yen, particularily the _T graminis_ molt sequence and the large crab :lol: well caught.


Thanks Gary, lucky to be at the right place and right time i guess.



idolomantis said:


> LOL the bark mantis is like a kidbeing shy and ttrying to avoid bing seen :lol:


But when it comes to guiding her ootheca she keeps hanging on to the ooth no matter how i shake the branch. Not shying away....


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Oct 8, 2008)

AS soon as u have any b mendicas yen, plz shoot me an email or post up in classifieds, i've always wanted to care for the b mendica sp.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 10, 2008)

d0rk2dafullest said:


> AS soon as u have any b mendicas yen, plz shoot me an email or post up in classifieds, i've always wanted to care for the b mendica sp.


hopefully i have some B. mendica to offer in the future. They are subadults right now.

Few extra existing pic in my photobuckets

Adult male _Statilia maculata_
















Adult male _Creobroter gemmatus_











mating pair of _Hestiasula brunneriana_






_Tarachodes sp _female rejecting the spermaphore from the second mating






Her ootheca from the first mating (yeah i did bribe her out of her lair with juicy cricket  )






Another mating pair of _Stagmomantis carolina_






Adult female _Acromantis formosana_


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 11, 2008)

SUbadult ghost molting - my only female, and the only subadult male is about to molt soon.





















Mating pics

Look like some three-headed mantis :lol: (_Acromantis formosana_)






The house fly is out of the mind and decided to join in






Was trying to pair up the wild caught female grass mantis which matured couple of week ago






The other male decided to join in but get no where


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 12, 2008)

What is that weird twig mantis nymph? Is that a communal species?

That Tarachodes mantis looks awesome too!


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 12, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> What is that weird twig mantis nymph? Is that a communal species?


Sorry which pics are you refering to as weird twig mantis nymph?


----------



## darkspeed (Oct 12, 2008)

He must be referring to the Schizocephala bicornis nymphs.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 12, 2008)

DARKSPEED said:


> He must be referring to the Schizocephala bicornis nymphs.


Ah ok if that is the one i have no answer to it as i only have a pair. Currently they are separated into individual foot-cube net cage. They appear to hang around near the ground and prefer smaller food that's all I know for now. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Andrew (Oct 12, 2008)

First off, I'm jealous as always!  

Its great to see you doing so well in the hobby again. Really liking the _H. brunneriana_ and _T. graminis_.

If you ever want those _B. borealis_ ooths back, feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 13, 2008)

Andrew said:


> First off, I'm jealous as always!  Its great to see you doing so well in the hobby again. Really liking the _H. brunneriana_ and _T. graminis_.
> 
> If you ever want those _B. borealis_ ooths back, feel free to shoot me a PM.


Howdy Andrew! Oh that's right i have forgotten about the B. borealis oothecae collected during one of my bug hunt trip here. GUess both oothecae haven't hatched yet. Is alright you can keep them I gave them to you so they are yours, my hands are full anyway  

More pics from my mantis

Subadult B. mendica ready to molt.







Adult male molted recently
















Male ghost molted into adult. Yay now i have an adult pair!











Stagmomantis carolina with a huge ootheca






oothecae of different shape by different S. carolina females






Hestiasula brunneriana female with oothecae






The other female decided to deposit beneath the oak leaf instead


----------

